# 16/10mm oder 11/8  oder gar 13/10 Anschlüsse?



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (3. Dezember 2011)

*16/10mm oder 11/8  oder gar 13/10 Anschlüsse?*

Seit langer Abstinenz bin auch ich nun seit einigen Tagen wieder im Forum anzutreffen. Da ich mir im Augenblick Teile für eine Wasserkühlung gekauft habe, bleibt bei mir die Frage wie die ganzen Sachen verschlauchen. Mit einem 16/10 Schlauch? Da scheint es Probleme mit meinem Cpu Kühler dem Ek Supreme Hf zu geben. Wie ich las kann man dort nämlich keine 16/10 Schraubverschlüsse benutzen. Daher stellte ich mir die Frage Tüllen oder lieber ne Nummer kleiner und 13/10. Bei 13/10 Anschlüssen habe ich nichts gutes von den Schläuchen von der Knickstabilität gelesen, deshalb denke ich erstmal 13/10 klappt wahrscheinlich nicht. Mit Tüllen wusste ich nicht ob das ganze denn hält und so richtig gut sieht es ja auch nicht aus. Da fielen mir noch die 11/8 ein. Für solche Schläuche kriegt man günstig Schraubanschlüsse und sie passen auch fast überall. Daher die Frage was jetzt nehmen, da ich nicht unbedingt ein Fünfer pro Anschluss zahlen wollte.

Kriterien
-möglichst günstig
-Optik

System:
Ek 6970 Wasserkühler
Ek Supreme HF
Mora 2
Eheim 1046
Agb Ek 200mm

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 16/10mm oder 11/8  oder gar 13/10 Anschlüsse?*

Entweder 11/8mm mit Schraubanschlüsse oder 16/10mm mit z.b. 10mm PS Tüllen.


----------



## Uter (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 16/10mm oder 11/8  oder gar 13/10 Anschlüsse?*

16/10 Schraubis passen auf den Kühler.
Für 13/10 spricht m.M.n. nichts (der Einzige Punkt, die Optik, wird m.M.n. durch die nötigen Winkel zerstört).
Rein aus P/L-Sicht ist 11/8 nicht zu schlagen, in sehr großen Gehäusen sieht dieser aber zugegebenermaßen teilweise etwas verloren aus. 
Ungesicherte Tüllen würde ich persönlich nicht nutzen, eine Sicherung zerstört aber wieder die Optik.


----------



## axxo (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 16/10mm oder 11/8  oder gar 13/10 Anschlüsse?*

13/10", nicht zu klein, sieht nicht so wurstig wie 16er aus und lässt sich meiner Meinung nach auch gescheit verlegen, zumindest ich hatte wirklich noch nie Probleme damit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 16/10mm oder 11/8  oder gar 13/10 Anschlüsse?*



Dr.med.den.Rasen schrieb:


> Kriterien
> -möglichst günstig



-> 8/11



> -Optik



-> musst du schon selber wissen, was dir gefällt.

Ich würde unter dem Gesichtspunkt sagen: 8/11.


----------



## hotfirefox (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 16/10mm oder 11/8  oder gar 13/10 Anschlüsse?*

Ich würde 10/16 mit PS Tüllen nehmen!
Der Schlauch hält da so fest, da muß man nix sichern. Ich muß meist den Schlauch aufschneiden das er wider runter geht.
Schraubis find ich persönlich hässlich für 10/16. hab selbst zwei im Kreislauf aber die gefallen mir garnicht!
Wenn du dem frieden aber nicht traust, dann kannst auch Federbänder dazu nehmen.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Federband
Ich finde die nichtmal hässlich und die halten bomben fest! (Hab 4 an den 2 Schnellkupplungen von CPC)


----------



## SonicNoize (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 16/10mm oder 11/8  oder gar 13/10 Anschlüsse?*



Dr.med.den.Rasen schrieb:


> Kriterien
> -möglichst günstig
> -Optik


 
Wenns günstig sein soll, sind die 11/8 oder 10/8 unschlagbar. Die 11/8 sind bei Aquatuning grad teilweise stark reduziert, das lohnt sich.

Mein aktuelles System hab ich wieder mit 10/8 verschlaucht, weil ich das einfach immer so mache. Außen am passiven Radi sieht's sogar gut aus, aber innen wirken die dünnen Schläuche etwas klein und verloren, vor allem an dem dicken Betacool-GPU-Kühler. Optisch gefallen mir da größere Schläuche auch besser.


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 16/10mm oder 11/8  oder gar 13/10 Anschlüsse?*

Also laut Gnome passen auf den Cpu Kühler keine geraden 16/10mm Schraubanschlüsse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 16/10mm oder 11/8  oder gar 13/10 Anschlüsse?*

Aber nur wenn die Schraubanschlüsse breiter als 25mm sind.

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/EK-PSS/EK-PSS-3830046990228.pdf


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 16/10mm oder 11/8  oder gar 13/10 Anschlüsse?*

Ok danke KingPiranhas dann überleg ich mir das mit den 16/10 Schläuchen nochmal.


----------



## Sysnet (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 16/10mm oder 11/8  oder gar 13/10 Anschlüsse?*

Ich persönlich bevorzuge auch 16\10. Schicke Optik, gute Stabilität und ausreichend Durchfluss - was will man mehr?! 

Jedoch mag ich die PS nicht so. Die Optik ist einfach nicht mein Fall und der O-Ring kann abrutschen wenn man die Tüllen zu fest anzieht. Daher habe ich jetzt komplett auf die Fat-Boys bei meinem zweiten Rechner- und bei meinem Projekt komplett auf Enzos gesetzt. Die Enzos sind jedoch ziemlich teuer und deswegen nur teilweise zu empfehlen. Die Fat-Boys sind aber immer eine Empfehlung wert und ähneln sehr den BP-Anschlüssen - glänzen eben nicht ganz so schön.


----------

